# Pull/Push/Legs..↑..Clean Bulking!



## kenwood (Sep 25, 2006)

Gonna Start Clean Bulking some more  Weight today is 183lbs. Goal: 195lbs and a lil more ripped. cals starting w/: 3500cals. Workout program: Pull/Push/Legs. Todays Workout: 9-25-06. Reps: 8,6,4 STRICT REPS!  Weight x Reps 

*Bentover Rows:* 
*135lbsx8
155lbsx6
185lbsx4*

*Yates Rows:*
*70lbsx8
100lbsx6
120lbsx4*

*Widegrip Pullups:*
*Bwx8
bw+10lbsx6
bw+15lbsx4*

*Chinups:*
*bw+5lbsx8
bw+15lbsx6
bw+15lbsx4*

*Seated hammer curls:*
*20lbsx8
20lbsx8
20lbsx10*

great workout! took no-xplode& nitrix& CEE pre-workout  and CEE post workout


----------



## kenwood (Sep 25, 2006)

i dont think i did yate rows. i'm confused,i thinkthey are one arm db rows ..heres how i did em. http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=One-Arm+Dumbbell+Row


----------



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

9-26-06

now workout today but sore


----------

